# Brompton 6 speed - which chain link?



## simon.r (26 Feb 2017)

I like to carry a chain tool and a quick-link with me in case my chain breaks (I know it's not a common occurrence, but a couple of long walks home when I started cycling mean I'd rather be prepared!)

I know the chain on a Brompton 6 speed is 3/32", but I understand that this is the internal dimension. 

Can anyone what pin length I need, or just which quick-link I need?


----------



## mjr (26 Feb 2017)

6/7/8 speed quick link will be the right size aka 3/32".


----------



## 12boy (27 Feb 2017)

SRAM and KMC quick links in my experience are not interchangeable, KMC with KMC, SRAM with SRAM. I haven't used anything but those two brands for years since they are what is available locally. I think the quick links for 9 speeds and up are too narrow for 6/7/8 chains but that's an opinion based on one chain for my Brompton. I usually buy 6/7/8 KMC Z chains as they work just fine for me.


----------



## mjr (27 Feb 2017)

Interesting. I've used KMC 6/7/8 quick links in other chains (Shimano for sure) but I've never tried SRAM in others because KMC is what is sold separately in local shops.


----------

